# schwere aufgabe



## Guest (5. Apr 2005)

1.Ein Javaprogramm soll nach der Eingabe eines positiven int-Wertes anzahl über die Tastatur anzahlmal ein Sternchen auf den Bildschirm ausgeben.

Beispiel: 	Eingabe: 4 	Ausgabe: ****

Bei der Eingabe von anzahl soll überprüft werden, ob der Wert positiv ist. Bei nicht positivem Wert
soll eine erneute Eingabeaufforderung auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen.

Schreiben Sie zuerst ein Programm, das die Ausgabe der Sternchen dreimal hintereinander realisiert, und zwar
•einmal mit Hilfe einer for-Schleife,
•einmal mit Hilfe einer while-Schleife und
•einmal mit Hilfe einer do-Schleife.
Alle drei Schleifen sollten innerhalb der main-Methode implementiert werden.


Hinweis: Verwenden Sie zur Eingabe wieder die Methode input.eingabe(), die in der 1. Übung vorgestellt wurde. Siehe Hinweis unten!
Vereinfachend wird angenommen, dass bei der Eingabe nur Zahlen und keine anderen Zeichen (Buchstaben,
Sonderzeichen) eingegeben werden.

2. (P) Ein Programm soll folgende Methoden besitzen:

•betrag: Eine Zahl vom Datentyp float soll übergeben und der Betrag dieser Zahl berechnet werden. 
Zur Erinnerung: Falls eine Zahl x =>0 ist, so ist der Betrag von x gleich x, ansonsten – x.

•potenz: Als erster Parameter soll eine int-Zahl n und als zweiter Parameter eine float-Zahl x übergeben werden und dann die Potenz xn berechnet werden. Beachten Sie, dass n auch negativ sein kann. 
Zur Erinnerung: xn ist die Abkürzung für das Produkt x...x  (n-Faktoren)

Schreiben Sie das entsprechendes Programm so, dass dem Benutzer ein Auswahlmenü zur Ausführung der zwei Methoden angeboten wird und anschließend jeweils passende Werte für die aktuellen Parameter eingelesen wird und das entsprechende Ergebnis ausgegeben wird.


Hinweis: - In diesem Programm benötigt man neben der Eingabe von ganzen Zahlen auch die Eingabe von
float-Zahlen. Die Methode eingabe realisiert wieder die Eingabe von ganzen Zahlen, die Methode eingabe_float
die Tastatureingabe von Gleitkommazahlen
static float eingabe_float() {
String s = " ";
try {
java.io.BufferedReader d = new java.io.BufferedReader(
new java.io.InputStreamReader(System.in));
s = d.readLine();
}
catch (java.io.IOException e) {}
return java.lang.Float.parseFloat (s);
}

Die Methoden eingabe und eingabe_float sind zusammen in der Klasse input gespeichert und können von dort abgerufen werden.
Dazu muss sich input.class im selben Verzeichnis befinden, wie das Programm, an dem Sie gerade arbeiten.


Beim ersten kann ich's mit :

System.out.println.("Bitte eine Zahl eingeben!")
while (x>=0)
System.out.println.("*")
i=i-1


Bloß bei der Form gibt er alles untereinander aus, ich wills aber nebeneinander.

Bei der 2. Aufgabe hab ich keine ahnung wie ich die lösen soll.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke


----------



## Roar (5. Apr 2005)

deoppelpost, der andere wird gelöscht, nochmal: nein


----------



## abollm (5. Apr 2005)

Nur ein Hinweis zur ersten Aufgabe:

Einlesen eines int-Wertes und diesen dann in 

1. einer for-Schleife,
2. while-Schleife und
3. do-Schleife entsprechend berechnen lassen ist nun wirklich einfaches Anfängerniveau.

Du wirst doch wohl dazu wenigstens schon ein Gerüst haben. Ansonsten würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob ich am richtigen Platz bin (Schule, Ausbildung etc.).

Nicht einfach darauf hoffen, dass dir irgendeiner hier vollständigen Code postet: Das wäre nun wahrlich zu simpel, und du lernst dabei zudem nichts oder sehr wenig.
[Edit]
Ich korrigiere meine Aussage, da du ja für die erste Aufgabe schon für einen Fall etwas gepostet hast:

Nun, hier ist das Problem, dass du die Ausgabe umgestallten musst, um die Sterne nebeneinander ausgeben zu lassen, z.B.


```
...
System.out.println("Bitte eine Zahl eingeben: ");
// Zuweisung Eingabe zur Variablen "x" fehlt noch! 
// ggf. noch Typ-Überprüfung einbauen!
   for (int col = 1; col <= x; col++) {
	System.out.print("*");
        col++;
   } //Ende for-Schleife
System.out.print("\n");
...
```


----------



## mic_checker (5. Apr 2005)

Versuche doch einfach schon mal ein Grundgerüst zu entwickeln, wenn die Leute hier sehen das du schon was gemacht hast helfen Sie dir auch viel eher.
In der zweiten Aufgabe weisst du ja schon welche Parameter die Methode erwartet und man kann sich auch denken was für Rückgabewerte auftauchen.

Btw. darfst du z.B. Math benutzen oder sollst du betrag "ganz alleine"  implementieren ?


----------

